# 10 Disturbing Cursed Objects



## Blake Bowden (Jun 17, 2016)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd be happy to take a punt and take the Hope Diamond of its owners hands.... I can send you my address and you can pop it in the mail... I'd hate to see you have some bad luck on your shores...


----------



## Ethan W (Jun 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I'd be happy to take a punt and take the Hope Diamond of its owners hands.... I can send you my address and you can pop it in the mail... I'd hate to see you have some bad luck on your shores...


I was thinking the same thing!

Sent from my XT1254 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 22, 2016)

What would you do with it? The insurance bill would financially cripple most people.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> What would you do with it? The insurance bill would financially cripple most people.



I am sure I could organise some bridging finance while I sold it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very cool.


----------

